# VA-Panel



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo Community,

da bald ein neuer Monitorkauf ansteht und ich sehr mit den aktuellen Samsung-Monitoren liebäugle, die fast alle VA-Panels verbaut haben, wollte ich hier im Forum mal nach euren subjektiven Erfahrungen mit VA-Panels (am besten sogar mit den Quantum-Dot VA-Panels von Samsung) erfragen.

Mich persönlich interessiert in erster Linie die Performance bei Games, aber da möglichst viele von diesem Thread profitieren sollen, sind Eindrücke zu sämtlichen Anwendungsbereichen und auch Empfehlungen/Kritiken zu bestimmten Modellen erwünscht.

Freue mich auf einen lebhaften Austausch


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2017)

Bester Schwarzwert gleich nach OLED
Farbdarstellung wie IPS
Keine Gamer-IPS-Monitor-Kinderkrankheiten wie gelbe Pissecken oder Glow
Dafür nicht gaaaanz die Raketen.

Erfahrungen vom Philips BDM4065UC und älteren Samsung-Monitoren.


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Dafür nicht gaaaanz die Raketen.



Meinst du damit die Schlieren? Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass das die aktuellen Samsung-Panel besser machen sollen. Vielleicht kann einer hier mit einem aktuellen Samsung-Monitor mit VA-Panel dazu was schreiben...


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2017)

Kommt halt auf Deine Ansprüche drauf an, ob und in wie weit Dich ein etwas träges Panel stört.
Es soll ja Leute geben, die selbst auf den schnellsten Panel die man zur Zeit kaufen kann noch Schlieren sehen, einfach weil es LCD-Panels sind.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (28. Juni 2017)

Grundsätzlich kann man zwar den Schluss ziehen, dass VA-Panele im Schnitt eine bessere Bildqualität haben, als konkurrierende Technologien. Ich würde mich aber vor dem Trugschluss hüten, dass Monitore mit VA-Panel grundsätzlich eine bessere Bildqualität bieten. Ich würde mich an Tests der Monitore orientieren.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## AzRa-eL (28. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Kommt halt auf Deine Ansprüche drauf an, ob und in wie weit Dich ein etwas träges Panel stört.



Da ich wenig Shooter und Competition schon gar nicht spiele, gehe ich jetzt davon aus, dass mich ein etwas träges Panel nicht sonderlich stören wird. Aber das ist glaube ich auch die Problematik bei der subjektiven Empfindung, welches Du im zweiten Satz schon andeutest; was einen nicht stört, ist dem anderen ein no go...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Juni 2017)

Also ich hatte vor kurzen erst den Asus MX34 mit Samsung panel ohne QD.

Performance war recht gut für ein VA Panel aber bildlich konnte er nicht überzeugen gerade was Farben betrifft finde ich da IPS runder.
Bestätigt auch Prad so das er Bildlich so lala ist.

Aber wenn du mal so nen vergleich sehen willst mit QD kannste dir das Vid. ja mal anschauen.

IPS vs Quantum Dot - IPS vs VA - (ENG SUB) Samsung CFG70 vs Asus PG297Q - Quantum Dot Benefit? YEP! - YouTube


Also wenn VA würde ich auf jedenfall QD mit nehmen.


Zumindest die Samsungs mit QD können wohl überzeugen aber dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen da selber noch nicht gesehen ausser im MM aber das als referenz nehmen ist bissel weit hergeholt.
Wenn Samsung ihre neuen kaufbar sind ziehe ich mir auch QD rein und hoffe das mich VA dann mal richtig überzeugen kann denn ohne BLB ist nämlich och was feines


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (28. Juni 2017)

Ich würde jedem raten,sich einen VA und einen IPS Monitor einfach mal neben einander anzuschauen.

Habe hier den 34"LG UC 88 mit IPS und den Samsung CF791 mit VA Panel stehen.Beide Monitore wurden von ca.12 Personen begutachtet.
Alle waren der Meinung daß der LG mit dem IPS Panel das "schönere" Bild hat.Beim Samsung wurden die etwas blasseren Farben und vor allem der Blickwinkel bemängelt.

Ist schon interessant wie Otto Normal Verbraucher die beiden Panels einschätzt.

Für mich persönlich macht der Samsung das bessere Bild,dank hohem Kontrast und tiefem Schwarz wirken die Bilder,gerade beim Spielen,sehr viel Lebendiger.

Aber das VA Panel "bessere" Bildqualität als alle anderen Techniken haben,ist falsch.Das ist eine subjektive Meinung die immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt.
Alle Techniken haben ihre Vor und Nachteile,die einen mehr oder weniger stören.


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juni 2017)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Aber wenn du mal so nen vergleich sehen willst mit QD kannste dir das Vid. ja mal anschauen.
> 
> IPS vs Quantum Dot - IPS vs VA - (ENG SUB) Samsung CFG70 vs Asus PG297Q - Quantum Dot Benefit? YEP! - YouTube




Der Vergleich ist wirklich interessant, besonders gegen Ende wenn GTA V auf beiden Bildschirmen läuft wirken die Farben des Quantum Dot VA neben dem IPS fast schon wie IPS neben einem TN


----------



## DarkWing13 (29. Juni 2017)

FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> Ich würde jedem raten,sich einen VA und einen IPS Monitor einfach mal neben einander anzuschauen.
> 
> Habe hier den 34"LG UC 88 mit IPS und den Samsung CF791 mit VA Panel stehen.Beide Monitore wurden von ca.12 Personen begutachtet.
> Alle waren der Meinung daß der LG mit dem IPS Panel das "schönere" Bild hat.Beim Samsung wurden die etwas blasseren Farben und vor allem der Blickwinkel bemängelt.
> ...



Die 12 Leute, waren das "Gamer", oder "Normalos", die meist vor ihrem knalligbunt aufgedrehten TV mit 1000Hz und dem damit verbundenen 80'iger Jahre Flair billiger Soaps(=Betamax-Video) sitzen? 
Gerade der(die) Samsung(s) gelten allgemein als (zu) heftig bei den Grundeinstellungen der Farben...

mfg


----------



## Viking30k (29. Juni 2017)

Ich habe auch alles durch mit va war ich nie glücklich 3 verschiedene Acer modelle alle starkes ghosting und der letzte mit gsync flimmern der besonderen Art xd habe sogar ein Video davon und es war immer zu sehen egal wie viel fps 

Hatte sonst aber ein besseres bild wie jeder tn wo ich bisher hatte

Nun habe ich 35  zoll und 21:9 ips von asus ja er hat gelbe Ecken in ganz dunklen Stellen aber mit der Zeit beachtet man es nicht mehr

Das bild ist ist auch super finde es sogar besser als die Acer va die ich hatte


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Juni 2017)

Der UC88 hat auch ein top Bild LG kann da immer überzeugen auch der 27UD68 hat genauso klasse Bild.(man muss aber hier sagen das die vorkalibriert sind also sollte man wenn man so ein vergleich macht das VA Panel auch kalibrieren.)

Der Meinung bin ich aber auch das IPS das schönere Bild hat jedenfalls von den Farben her habe auch etliche Monitore vergleichen können.

Deshalb kommt mir wenn dann auch nur noch VA mit QD in de Bude ob es was taugt ist natürlich die andere Frage wenn nicht muss ich weiter warten das LG mal ihr 21:9 mit 1440p langsam raus bringt und 144Hz.


----------

